

Chicago's new police computer predicts crime, but is it racist? - anigbrowl
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/19/5419854/the-minority-report-this-computer-predicts-crime-but-is-it-racist/

======
macarthy12
In related news, the Chicago mob uses ML/AI to predict where police cars will
be located..

